# Lawmakers put Trump on notice about tweeting during Russia investigation



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

TWITTER TURMOIL
*Lawmakers put Trump on notice about tweeting during Russia investigation*


Holder, Comey fight Trump's FBI slam: 'Not letting this go'
Trump lawyer takes blame for Flynn tweet: 'I did not mean to break news'
Trump denies asking ex-FBI Director Comey to drop Flynn investigation
Mueller aide fired for anti-Trump texts now facing review for role in Clinton email probe

'OF COURSE HE SAID IT'
*Billy Bush slams Trump for questioning 'Access Hollywood' tape*


Billy Baldwin slams Trump's 'hypocrisy' on addressing sexual misconduct allegations
McConnell eases stance on Moore, says voters should 'make the call'


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

_*STOP DONALD, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, JUST STOP!!!!!*_


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> _*STOP DONALD, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, JUST STOP!!!!!*_


I love that he's not afraid to say what he really thinks, but he really does need to learn that not every thought needs to be shared.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Guy is fucking nuts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

